# WRAPPING



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

I'D LIKE TO GET STARTED ON WRAPPING SOME RODS. I AM WILLING TO TRADE HOME CASTED JIGS MOLDED FROM CERTAIN COMPANIES I SHALL NOT MENTION FOR A LESSON OR TWO. PLUS A FEW TWELVE PACKS OF BEER NEVER HURT ANYONE. PM ME IF INTERESTED IN TEACHING THIS WONDERFUL ART. ONCE I WATCH A MASTER AT WORK, I WILL PAY FOR ANY SUPPLIES TO MAKE MY OWN ROD. I'D JUST HATE TO SPEND THE MONEY WITHOUT THE KNOWLEDGE.....:bowdown


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

go to www.mudhole.com and look on that site, that should teach you the basics

also if you want to learn designs 

get the dale clemens book and read it


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Check with Will (WWW.fishing), he was doing some seminars at the RFRA building.


----------



## ElJay (Oct 1, 2007)

I am in Memphis Tn but if you are ever up this way feel free to contact me and come watch. It will cost you a few beers.

There is a Rod Builders Guild you could join. They have an annual get together in Nashville currently. Not a bad town to visit, nightlife is ok. You can spot members by the three rod tip decal in the back of their truck. They run a seminar where you go and get taught a whole bunch of the basics, from spining a rod, selection of guides, reel seats,epoxies to wrapping. You come out of the seminar (which lasts a few days) with a good rod built by yourself under the guidance/direction of some of the best builders in the USA. You also get to go see how others do things other than wraps/weaves while waiting for stuff to dry/curenot putting down wraps or weaves that is an awesome skill just not my big thing): snake skin inlays, feathers, coins in the rodbutt,abalone shell in handles. I have seen a few rattlesnake skin wraped rods and they are almost too nice to use. Coral snake is pretty nice too. A diamondback isjust begging to become a rod part.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

I posted once before when you were posting about Doc's Goofy Jigs and offered to get with you to pour some.



I have the melter, ladle, hotplate, lead; everything except your mold. The offer still stands.



I also do rodbuilding and have the necessary equipment. I don't put reptile skins on rods. Thank you. 



I live in Warrington.C2


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

im in FWB. rod building isnt all that tough but can get out of hand if you dont know whay you are doing


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *billfishhead (3/10/2009)*im in FWB. rod building isnt all that tough but can get out of hand if you dont know whay you are doing




Amen on that!



There are a lot of 'experts' on the Internet with 'expert' advice. 



Develop a 'filter'. C2


----------

